# Finally got an S12



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

So after I saw my first paycheck for a full week of work, I went on a mad shopping spree and starting thinking of all the stuff I wanted. Then I realized, I still wanted an S12, so I hopped up on my local Nissan forum and hollered at a guy I knew had one and arranged the purchase of the 87 S12 he had. Took off around 8:00 this morning and got up there about 12:30. Dagum U-haul people didnt know anything about the wiring on their own trailers...idiots, my dad jumped in and was like "this goes here and that goes there". Anyways, I got up there and saw it sittin there behind the fence and got all excited n stuff like "THATS IT THATS IT GIMME GIMME GIMME!". I looked at it, loved it, loaded it up and got back on the road.
We got back on the road, and got home about 5:00. Total, we drove about 500 miles. I just kept running around the car like "OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY!". Me and my dad talked about all the stuff I wanted to do, he's on the same page as me so its good. I dont want to go crazy with it, and I hate to say it just because I sound like some kind of crazy drift wanna-be fanboy...but I want the ID AE86 look. I love that paintjob and the look is just so clean I absolutely love it. I dont even want to drift with it, though Im sure I will attempt it once or twice down the road. But yea, thats the look Im going for. Nothing crazy. Just get it cleaned up, restore the inside, paint it, get some new wheels n rubber, swap in a KA24E and maybe down the line, turbo it. Even my dad was eventually like "Oh did you think about a turbo for that motor?" Me:"....the thought had crossed my mind"
I got plans, just gotta hit the junkyard now and do some restoring and engine work. We are going to see if the CA20E is even in potential running condition( the valve cover and rockers were pulled off and somebody just stopped work midway though). If it is, Ill use it for a while and get a feel for the car and do everything but the engine swap. Then after all that Ill get everything ready for the swap and hopefully do it all at once. About 80% of the electrical systems work. I have some troubleshooting to do with a few things.
But thats the general take on things and where I hope to go. Im going to do alot of the interior work myself. Im pretty good with vinyl and cloth so hopefully I can pull it off.


















I HAVE AN S12!!!!! WOOOOOT 
Now if youll excuse me I have to go back outside and ogle over it some more.

BTW, anyone know any good plastic restoration techniques?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like those cars too

looks like you found a fine specimen

congrats man


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> BTW, anyone know any good plastic restoration techniques?



vinlyex... lots and lots of vinylex... i can give you prper application teq. if necessary... lexol.com


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Blank said:


> vinlyex... lots and lots of vinylex... i can give you prper application teq. if necessary... lexol.com


Im all over it like a bum on a ham sammich...just as soon as I get my next paycheck :thumbup: 
Its like 12:20am and Im itching to get out there and start ripping off panels and plastic and start cleaning..but im exhausted. Riding in a truck for like 9 hours takes alot out of a man :asleep: .


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> Im all over it like a bum on a ham sammich...just as soon as I get my next paycheck :thumbup:
> Its like 12:20am and Im itching to get out there and start ripping off panels and plastic and start cleaning..but im exhausted. Riding in a truck for like 9 hours takes alot out of a man :asleep: .


pussy ! let me know when you get the product, i got secret black art detailing tips for ya... you do have a compressed air tank dont you?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Blank said:


> pussy ! let me know when you get the product, i got secret black art detailing tips for ya... you do have a compressed air tank dont you?


Yea, I got a few tanks.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, nice car, nicer than my s13, but if you're going to swap it, use a ca18det, some s12s came with them stock, so it should be a pretty straight foreward swap. good luck, lucky bastard, those cars are kinda rare.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

While we're on the the subject of the S12, would an SR20DET fit in without that many problems? I found two near my area pretty cheap, though they are both automatic.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

niiiiice i like it! ENGINE PICS?!!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> niiiiice i like it! ENGINE PICS?!!


Fresh out the camera








Dirty and dissassembled. We got all the parts, we just gotta piece it back together, clean it and test it. If its got the potential to run, well fix it, then fix the rest of the car. If it doesnt, well put it all on hold until I get a KA24E..with a possible turbo. But even if it runs, well swap in a KA, just later on down the road.








You can see the old school 200sx and the new school 200sx in the back. You gotta love it. I knew I was getting this car the moment I saw it...why? Its red. It was fate. We always have had the same color cars, except for my dad.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the KA-E is a harder swap than a CA18DET, and the CA is much better for modding. the KA's have a lot of issues with the head gasket and such. listen to me. dont ka an s12. ca it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i love sexy old school rides. and they are so much more straight forward to work on thats why i tracked down my b13 :thumbup: god bless the elderly cars who still want to suck gas and haul ass!

nice work. you say ID AE86 eh? you goin white with black hood? it would look very sexy indeed. when you get bord some day wire up a switch for some sleepy eyes. :thumbup: keep us posted.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

That car looks UUUUBER clean for an S12. Pressure wash that engine bay though man, looks like my server at the end of the year if i never clean it out. 


Can't wait to see what ya do with it, but I also vote for the CA18.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> looks like my server at the end of the year if i never clean it out.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what ya do with it, but I also vote for the CA18.


CA18 here as well.


and i know exactly what you mean with the servers :thumbup:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

nice car man! go for the ca18 swap, much easier


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

im thinking about it, but Id need a reliable source for CA parts. What it comes down to is how easy it is to find parts for. I got the CA20 in there now. Not much market for it. KA=good market. CA18=I dont know right now. But Im down for anything at the moment, Ill get together all the information and decide the best course of action. But come hell or highwater Im getting some kind of turbo in that thing.
And I did a little washing today, under the hood as well. Cleaned up nicely.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dosnt opium have a CA in his 240?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

No thats an RB20, he did the whole firewall swap and everything IIRC.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> No thats an RB20, he did the whole firewall swap and everything IIRC.


wasnt a firewall swap, just dash and wiring conversion for rhd but he did have to beat some parts of the firewall back for clearance issues. pete, you are an idiot.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Dustin said:


> pete, you are an idiot.


i do my best.

i could have sworn someone had a ca in there 240 here though.


----------

